# Amphilophus lyonsi info??



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello All. I was looking into getting a midas and came across the Lyonsi. I am looking for information on these guys, especially experience form people who have owned them. How aggressive are they? Are they as owner responsive as a midas? Anyone have some full grown pics as well.

So far aquamojo had the best pics.
http://www.aquamojo.com/lyonsi/lyonsi.html

Thanks.


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

No one eh. I know they are kinda rare, oh well.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

The fish is typical Central American cichlid. I've kept them with other like sized cichlids. The photos that you linked are full grown specimens. In my opinion...they are no where near as responsive as the Citrinellum. They are rare in the hobby now....and increasingly hard to find in the wild.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW! 

I don't know why these fish are not more common. IMO that is one good looking fish. As much as I love my RD I think I would trade her in for one of those beautiful fish. Good luck finding one!


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

rare indeed and I have a male/female pair :dancing:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

As Aquamojo said, they are rare in the wild and come from a very limited area. And in tanks, unfortunately people are flowerhorning them so we are losing even more. It's one thing to flowerhorn species that are as common as dirt, but another to flowerhorn a species that has a tiny natural range, is rare through out it's range, and rare in the trade to boot. Good look to those that can breed them! :thumb:


----------

